# Drivers Door Hinge Problem



## 100418 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hymer B534 A-Class 1996, the drivers door bottom hinge has pulled its screws from the frame as the bottom hinge had basically seized up. 

I have treated the hinge with plusgas and WD40 to get it free, but now have the problem of re-screwing it to the frame. 

It has two self tapping screws which seem to go into some sort of insert/collar, maybe like a steel/ally version of a rawlplug, but whatever was there has disintegrated and I am left wiht just the remains of a collar thingy. Tried bigger self tapper, but there is nothing for it to bite into. 

Any ideas on what actually was there? so that I can try to find replacements, or am I stuck with having to go to Hymer UK? 

Thanks


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Are the holes perfectly round? If so can you not get a rawlplug type fitting to fit? Try asking www.dmiuk.com they are very helpful and may solve the problem for you.

Good luck 
Steve


----------



## 96509 (Oct 12, 2005)

*Diver's Door Hinge*

I suggest you ring Peter Hambilton (Hambilton Engineering) for advice and maybe a quote for him to repair it if you are close enough to Preston, Lancs. This is just the sort of thing that he will know exactly how to deal with and he is very approachable. He does major bodywork repairs on all ages of Hymers and he will know exactly what lies behind your door frame and whether, as you might hope, you can simply enlarge the holes in the hinge so you can use thicker self-tapping screws.

Cannot lay my hands on his phone number but it should be listed somewhere on this website.

Stuart


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

What ever is said about other departments Hymer UK preston parts are excellent just have your chassis number to hand.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Campaman, The easiest & cheapest solution is to find a friendly old style garage & ask them to fit 2 x 5mm rivet nuts to the frame. Takes 2 minutes & £1's worth of parts. Countersink the 2 holes in the hinge & refit with 2x5mm countersunk machine screws with a touch of copper ease on the threads. This is how I do them at work, Steve


----------

